#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > انواع شبکه و سرور (مسائل نرم افزاری ) | Network >  > درخواست: نحوه اینترنت دار کردن روتر بورد  750g  و خروج  اینترنت از آن

## MSL

درود خدمت تمام همکاران

اولا اینکه من راجع به میکرو تیک هیچی بلد نیستم !!!!

دوستان امروز مغازه رو تمیز میکردم تو وسایل هام یک میکروتیک 750g پیدا کردم تصمیم گرفتم از اون به عنوان یک هاب سویچ استفاده کنم چون تو کارگاهم 3تا pc دارم (هر کدوم از میزهای تعمیراتم یک pc  داره ) میخوام اونها رو اینترنت دار کنم العان چون مودم ads تک پورت دارم فقط یکی از pc ها اینترنت داره خلاصه آیا راهی هست که روتر رو اینترنت دار کنم بعد از خروجی های اون به pc ها اینترنت برسونم و یک شبکه کوچیک داشته باشم ؟

راستش میدونم که روتر خیلی برای این کار پیشرفتست ولی خوب نمیخوام برم هزینه کنم و یه سویچ و یا یک مودم 4 پورت بخرم میخوام هم یه چیزی یاد بگیرم و هم از داشته هام استفاده کنم

میخوام سناریو اینجوری باشه 

اینترنت از مودم به اتر 1 میکرو تیک بره

اتر 2  الی 5 به نحوی کانفیگ بشه که مستقیم هر کدوم از pc ها رو به اون وصل کنم و اینترنت به یک میزان بین اونها تقسیم بشه همچنین بتونم مثل یک شبکه lan کوچیک دستور پرینت و انتقال فایل و mstsc  داشته باشم 

ببخشید که من تو مسائل شبکه قوی نیستم

با تشکر

----------

*cybernova*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## علیرضا کریمی

با سلام اگر می خواهید میزان دانلود و اپلود سیستمها به یک میزان باشند به این صورت 
ابتدا یک sample queue ایجاد کرده و سپس در زبانه genral ان در قسمت traget ای پی ip شبکه داخلی را وارد کنید و در قسمت target upload وtraget download مقدار مورد نظر را وارد کنید من سوادم در همین اندازه است ببخشید منتطر نظر استاد بزرگوار باشید موفق باشید

----------

*cybernova*,*MSL*

----------


## MSL

> ا سلام اگر می خواهید میزان دانلود و اپلود سیستمها به یک میزان باشند به این صورت 
> ابتدا یک sample queue ایجاد کرده و سپس در زبانه genral ان در قسمت traget ای پی ip شبکه داخلی را وارد کنید و در قسمت target upload وtraget download مقدار مورد نظر را وارد کنید من سوادم در همین اندازه است ببخشید منتطر نظر استاد بزرگوار باشید موفق باشید


درود 

من خیلی روش کارکردم اما نتونستم خروجی بدم فقط تونستم مودم را اینترنت دار کنم :نحوه اینترنت دار کردن روتر بورد  750g  و خروج  اینترنت از آن:  :نحوه اینترنت دار کردن روتر بورد  750g  و خروج  اینترنت از آن:  :نحوه اینترنت دار کردن روتر بورد  750g  و خروج  اینترنت از آن:

----------

*cybernova*

----------


## علیرضا کریمی

با سلام بنده معلومات زیادی ندارم ولی در حد توان راهنمای میکنم برای اینکه اینترنت را به کاربران شبکه داخلی خود lan بدهید در winbox میکروتیک در قسمت nat یک رول می سارید به این صورت در زبانه general در قسمت chain ان srcnat را انتخاب می کنیم در src address ادرس شبکه داخلی ( در تنظیمات مودم dhcpرا فعال کنید پیش فرض فعال است خودش اتومات ادرس به شبکه شما خواهد داد)و در قسمت out interfaceاینترفیسی از زوتر که به مودم وصل است را تنتخاب کنید و در مرحله اخر در زبانه action انرا masquerade انتخاب کنید ود تنظیمات   کارت شبکه سیستم تان نیز بر روی اتومات باشد اگر مشگلی در ارتباط بود به صورت دستی default gaateway و dns را ادرس مودم قرار دهید ببخشید امیدوارم جواب بدهد

----------

*cybernova*,*MSL*

----------


## mj_blue

سلام پاسختون توی پست شماره 6 هست
http://www.irantk.ir/irantk66207/
بعد از مراحل فایروال ، میتونید از چند روش اینترنت را به یوزر هاتون بدین که طبق نیاز شما راهنماییتون میکنم
روش های معمول:
1-تا سیم را به سیستم متصل کنید سیستم اینترنت دار بشه
2-سیستم کانشکشن برود باند بسازی و محدودیت ایجاد کنی
3- کانکشن V P N بسازی و محدودیت ایجاد کنی
4- هات اسپات راه بندازی و .... که در همان پست ،در 14 فیلم آموزشی این موضوع هست
---------------------
تلاش کن که اجبار باعث میشه یاد بگیری

----------

*cybernova*,*MSL*,*علیرضا کریمی*

----------


## MSL

> عد از مراحل فایروال ، میتونید از چند روش اینترنت را به یوزر هاتون بدین که طبق نیاز شما راهنماییتون میکنم
> روش های معمول:
> 1-تا سیم را به سیستم متصل کنید سیستم اینترنت دار بشه


درود دوست و همکار گلم 

من طبق فرمایشات شما مراحل را انجام دادم ولی جواب نگرفتم شاید من نمیتونم درست بیان کنم ولی تموم سعی خودم رو میکنم تا با کمک اساتیدی چون شما این تاپیک رو به سرنجام برسونم

سناریو :
1 اینترنت از طریق مودم tenda که فقط 1 خروجی داره و آیپی اون به صورت DHCP تو رنج 192.168.1.2 است و گتوی 192.168.1.1 را میخواهم به اتر 1 روتر بدم (اگه ایرادی نداره از طریق PPPOE Client که مودم به صورت بریج کانفیگ میشه ، روتر را اینترنت دار کنم چون تونستم از این روش روتر را اینترنت کنم ولی خروجی نتونستم بگیرم)
2 -بدون هیچ محدودیتی از خروجی های اتر 2 الی 5 اینترنت رو به سیستم هام بدم 
3- تا سیم شبکه رو مستقیم به کارت شبکه pc  و روتر بزنم کامپیوتر ها دارای اینترنت بشه و  یک lan به وجود بیاد که بتونم مثلا یک فایل رو از PC 1 به مثلا PC 2 شر کنم ویا یک نقشه ویا PDF رو به چاپگر متصل به PC 3 هست چاپ کنم 

دقیقا" کاری که یک سویچ معمولی انجام میده (میدونم که روتر خیلی پیشرفته تر از سویچه ولی خب نمیخوام هزینه کنم یه سویچ بخرم چون این روتر را از قبل داشتم و میخوام از اون استفاده کنم و چون این یک ابزار تخصصیه فروش هم نمیره که بخوام بفروشمش العان 2 ساله که کنار مغازه افتاده ) اگه همچین کاری از روتر برنمیاد تا یه فکر دیگه ای بکنم 

نمیدونم تونستم منظورم رو برسونم یا نه

باز هم متشکرم که صبورانه پای عرایض مبهم من مینشینید
خب کاریش نمیشه کرد سوادم تو شبکه کمه دیگه :نحوه اینترنت دار کردن روتر بورد  750g  و خروج  اینترنت از آن:

----------

*mj_blue*

----------


## MSL

درود

هرکاری که میکنم نمیشه خستم کرد :نحوه اینترنت دار کردن روتر بورد  750g  و خروج  اینترنت از آن:  :نحوه اینترنت دار کردن روتر بورد  750g  و خروج  اینترنت از آن:  :نحوه اینترنت دار کردن روتر بورد  750g  و خروج  اینترنت از آن:  :نحوه اینترنت دار کردن روتر بورد  750g  و خروج  اینترنت از آن:  به خدا 10 تا ecu  و مادربورد و ... تو یک روز تعمیر کنم اینقدر خستم نمیکنه که این فینگیلی روتر خستم کرد   :نحوه اینترنت دار کردن روتر بورد  750g  و خروج  اینترنت از آن:  تازه یه جایی هم خوندم که روتر نمیتونه کار هاب سویچ رو برام بکنه دیگه شد قوز بالا قوز منم ترجیح دادم برم یه هاب سویچ 4 پورت بخرم خیال خودم رو راحت کنم العان 2`3 روزه تموم فکر و انرژیمو گرفته آقا اصلا نخواستیم 

فعلا به امید دیدار

----------

*mj_blue*

----------


## mj_blue

> سناریو :
> 1 اینترنت از طریق مودم tenda که فقط 1 خروجی داره و آیپی اون به صورت DHCP تو رنج 192.168.1.2 است و گتوی 192.168.1.1 را میخواهم به اتر 1 روتر بدم (اگه ایرادی نداره از طریق PPPOE Client که مودم به صورت بریج کانفیگ میشه ، روتر را اینترنت دار کنم چون تونستم از این روش روتر را اینترنت کنم ولی خروجی نتونستم بگیرم)


این روش سادست
-------------------------------------------
فقط مو به مو انجام بده و سوال داشتی راجع به مراحل بپرس
-------------------------------------
روتر را ریست کن و Remove configration را بزن که هیچ کانفیگی نداشته باشه 
--------------------------------------
اینترنت را به اتر شماره 1 همون جوری که گفتی وصل کن
--------------------------------------
خوب بریم سر اتر شماره 2
IP-address
adress:
192.168.162.1/24
network :
192.168.162.0
ether:
2
----------------------------
بعد برو سراغ IP-DHCP Server
گزینه ای به اسم DHCP Setup را بزن
DHCP Server Interface Ether 2
DHCP address space : 192.168.162.0/24
Getway DHCP Network:192.168.162.1
DHCP reay را خالی بزار
خوب نکست بزن تا ساخته بشه
--------------------------------------
خوب مرحله بعد
IP- Firewall
Nat
Addرا بزن
SRC Adress : 192.168.162.0/24
برو توی تب Action
Action را بزار روی حالت Masqurede
خوب OK کنید
--------------------------
مرحله بعد بروی روی Interface
RB450 دارای 5 تا اتر هست
اتر 1 که اینترنت را میگیری هیچ
اتر 2 را هم روش کلی کانفیگ کردی
روی اتر 3 تا 5 به ترتیب کلیک کن باز بشن
و Master Port را اتر 2 انتخاب کن 
این کار باعث میشه کانفیگشون را از اتر 2 بگیرن
-----------------------------------------------------
حالا روتر برد میکروتیکت با کلی امکانات دقیقا شده یک روتر برد معمولی معمولی
هر کابرلی بهش وصل کنی به هر اتری و هر سیستمی اتوماتیک IP میده و اینترنت دار بدون ایجاد محدودیت

----------

*MSL*

----------


## MSL

> حالا روتر برد میکروتیکت با کلی امکانات دقیقا شده یک روتر برد معمولی معمولی
> هر کابرلی بهش وصل کنی به هر اتری و هر سیستمی اتوماتیک IP میده و اینترنت دار بدون ایجاد محدودیت


 دستت درد نکنه مهندس درست شد خدا خیرت بده که اینقدر با حوصله و مو به مو دقیق توضیح دادید

فقط یه جا تو قسمت DHCP SETUP گزینه dhcp relay  رو نداشت ولی بجاش DNS داشت که من DNS سرور گوگل رو دادم  8.8.8.8 ایرادی که نداره ؟

راستی اگه راجع به کانفیگ از شما سوال بپرسم بی ادبی نیست چون میخوام معلوماتم رو تو شبکه زیاد کنم ؟

مثلا این آی پی 192.168.162.1/24  از کجا اومد؟؟

یا اینکه ( 24/ ) چیه که بعد از آی پی قرار میدیم؟ چون تو چند تا سایت دیگه دیدم این 24 به 25  تغیر کرده بود

یا اینکه گتوی 192.168.162.1 از کجا اومد؟

چون آی پی مودم تو خط سوم 162 نداره فقط 1 داره آیا این آیپی و گتوی که ست کردید ربطی به اون آیپی و گتوی که برای مودم بود داره؟

و اینکه سوال آخر کانفیگ مودم که اینترنت رو میگیره  روی dhcp هست اگه آیپی مودم تغیر کنه کانفیگ روتر به هم نمیریزه؟ 
البته میدونم استفاده از rb750 به عنوان روتر معمولی یه جور بی احترامی به قابلیت های پیشرفته اونه ولی خوب من این روتر رو از 3سال پیش که تو یه مناقصه به همراه کلی مادر بورد استوک و اوراغی و پرینتر و.... که اموال مستعمل بانک سامان بود خریده بودم، داشتم همه اونا یا فروش رفت یا اوراغ شد و ... ولی این روتر هرکاری کردم فروش نرفت آخه خیلی تخصصی بود  یوز سراغ اینجور چیزا نمیاد که بدردش نمیخوره. گفتم بزار خودم ازش استفاده کنم.
حلا شما اگه پروژه شبکه انجام میدین یه جایی دیدی نیاز به همچین چیزی بود به هرحال این هست تقدیم به شما

----------

*mj_blue*

----------


## mj_blue

بزرگوارید
اول بدونید DHCP یعنی سیستم های کلاینت یک سری IP را به صورت اتوماتیک دریافت کنند
حالاباید رنج IP و Getway IP و DNS توش مشخص بشه که به کلاینت ها بده
DNS که بحثش طولانیه برای یادگیری از IP و Getway و subnet شروع کنید
و DNS را بدونید برای اینترنت دار شدم لازمه و کلی DNS داریم
مثل 4.2.2.4 و 4.2.2.2 و 4.2.2.3 و 8.8.8.8 و ......
DNS داخلی ایرانی هم داریم مثل 217.218.127.127  و .....
192.168.162.0/24 میتونی به جاش هر عددی بزاری
علمی یعنی رنج ip کلاس C با طول 110 بیت
عملی یعنی از 192.168.162.1 تا 192.168.162.255
IP getway هم یعنی IP روتر بردی که بهش متصلی برای دریافت اینترنت که در اینجا میشه IP اتر شماره 2 که توی توضیحات یاد گرفتی چجوری بهش IP بدی
ببخشیدبه دلیل کمبود زمان عجله ای جواب میدم

----------

*MSL*

----------


## MSL

> ببخشیدبه دلیل کمبود زمان عجله ای جواب میدم


استاد بزرگوار درود

با سپاس از  اشتراک گزاشتن معلوماتتون امید که جبران کنم 

با تشکر 
محمد سعید لطفی

----------

*mj_blue*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## MSL

درود خدمت همکاران عزیزم
چند ماه پیش یک تاپیک زدم که چگونه میتونیم یک روتر میکروتیک رو اینترنت دار کنیم و یک سری تنظیمات ساده بر روی اون انجام بدیم که اساتید فن زحمت کشیدند و نحوه انجام این کار را آموزش دادند
حالا بعد از چند ماه یک مشکل امنیتی پیش اومده که یکی از کاربران ISP به روتر مذکور کانکشن زده و ترافیک اینترنت را مصرف کرده  ، فکر کردم این مشکل را همینجا مطرح کنم که هم جنبه آموزشی داشته باشه و هم مقایسه ای با روش قبل باشه


سوال های من اینه :

_1- چگونه مودم را در حالت روتر به میکروتیک وصل کنم_ 

_2- MAC آدرس کارتهای شبکه رو چگونه در روتر فیکس کنم که به غیر از اونها به کارت شبکه ویا هر چیز دیگری سرویس نده_

_3- چگونه راه نفوذ به میکروتیک رو ببندم

_
با تشکر

----------


## mj_blue

سلام و احترام
------------------------------
این خلا ناشی از نداشتن رمز بر روی روتر برد و فعال بودن انواع سرویس ها در میکروتیک و .... بوده ، که به گفته ISP مذکور مودم را روتر کنید مشکل حل میشود ( راست هم میگن والا )
وقتی ADSL را بریج کردید و کانکشن را درون میکروتیک زدید ، یعنی IP شما درون شبکه ISP مستقیم به میکروتیک شما متصل میشد.
و به راحتی با کانفیگ یک کانکشن PPTP میتوان از ایترنت شما استفاده کرد ( در حالی که اینترنت شخص قطع شده )
اگر کانکشن درون مودم ADSL کانکت شود در حالت عادی مودم امکانات زیادی برای Route اینترنت به شخص دیگر درون ISP را ندارد.
----------------------------------------------------------------
روش های زیادی برای این کار هست ولی نیاز ما دانستن :
مودم ADSL را در حالت روتر کانفیگ کنید سپس
مودم ADSL را بدون واسطه Router Board به سیست متصل کنید
Windows 7
وارد کنترل پنل شوید - Netword And Sharing Center 
Change Adapter Setting 
روی Local Area Cnnection دبل کلیک کرده و گزینه Details را انتخاب کنید
از این قسمت دیفالت گیتوی را بخوانید که در کانفیگ روتر برد نیاز خواهد بود

----------

*MSL*

----------


## MSL

درود 

من ویندوز XP دارم دیفالت گتوی من 192.168.1.1 میباشد. از روی Local area conection status تب support پیداش کردم

منتظر دستورات بعدی شما هستم

----------


## mj_blue

خیلی خوبه که کارتون را راه میندازید
یعنی نیاز نیست برای توضیح با عکش مشخص کنم
خوب اول بریم سر رمز گذاشتن روی میکروتیک
System-Users روی ادیمن دبل کلیک کنید و Password را بزنید
میتوانید در اینجا یوزر با امکان دسترسی دلخواه هم بسازید
-------------------------------------------------------------------
مثل قبل سیم اینترنت به ET1 متصل کنید
در وینباکس در تبInterFace یک کانکشن PPPOE ساخته شده ، آن را Disable کنید.
------------------------------------------------------------------
برای این کار نمیخوام با ساختن بریج و IP دادن به بریج ( روش اصولی ) شما را گیج کنم
روش ساده میگم امیدوارم به مشکلی بر نخوریم
در IP- DHCP Client وارد شوید
روی ADD کلیک کنید در تبDHCP 
گزینه ها به همین صورت که هستن و ET1 انتخاب شده Apply بزنید.
دقت کنید حالت دیفالت DHCP Client باید تیک های
DNS NTP و گزینه Add Defult Route روی Yes باشه
در  Status باید مشخصات IP و Getway و DNS ها بیان
حالا چک کنید ببینید سیستم های کلاینت اینترنت دارند یا خیر
البته با این کار فکر نکنم اینترنت Route بشه ولی تست کنید
ولی پینگ 8.8.8.8 را از داخل میکروتیک بگیرید ببینید تایم داره یا خیر
و اینکه توی تب
IP-Route
DST Address 0.0.0.0/0 به چه گیتوی میخوره
امیدوارم ساده گفته باشم

----------

*MSL*

----------


## MSL

متشکرم 

من دستورات شما را انجام میدم سپس نتیجه را اعلام میکنم

----------

*mj_blue*

----------

